# ocz ssd 128gb + PrimoCache 4GB cache disk io



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

i hope this is fast enough for you lot


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay, anything else you want to show off?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Okay, anything else you want to show off?


Not for now


----------



## texteditor (Feb 16, 2014)

Enjoy it while it last. When it comes to OCZ, that means you don't have long

also a hearty lol at using an OS that requires you to get third-party software to create a ram disk


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Enjoy it while it last. When it comes to OCZ, that means you don't have long
> 
> also a hearty lol at using an OS that requires you to get third-party software to create a ram disk


iv'e had the ssd for over a year.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Feb 16, 2014)

So this is just spam then lol


----------



## joker48 (Feb 16, 2014)

i guess this is pre launch but your pic cannot opened in my pc bro


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> So this is just spam then lol


how is this spam?

it is showing of my disk io


----------



## MCH-Phil (Feb 16, 2014)

What's the point, again?

https://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+forum+spam&oq=what+is+forum+spam&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3j69i64.3876j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

Forum spam consists of posts on Internet forums that contains related or unrelated advertisements, links to malicious websites, and abusive *or otherwise unwanted information*.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> What's the point, again?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+forum+spam&oq=what+is+forum+spam&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3j69i64.3876j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


It is a forum about servers so disk io makes up a part of that.


----------



## TheRedFox (Feb 16, 2014)

But you're not showing off a server are you?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

TheRedFox said:


> But you're not showing off a server are you?


a server is a computer


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 16, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> a server is a computer


are you trying to tell me that you're trying to host your vps services from your computer?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> are you trying to tell me that you're trying to host your vps services from your computer?


nope but this is showing an easy was to make you disk io faster.


----------



## TheRedFox (Feb 16, 2014)

ram io =/= disk io, your disk io didn't change at all


----------



## texteditor (Feb 16, 2014)

Write out files ~16GB in length and post your results...


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

TheRedFox said:


> ram io =/= disk io, your disk io didn't change at all


It's a cache.

like the ssd cache.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you have any personal examples to give us regarding that statement? I still have five Agility 3’s, the 60 GB variant, revision 2.22, and I bought them back in 2010 and they’re still huffing along just fine, no issues whatever  ^_^

I’ve also heard horror stories about OCZ but they are either just that (horror stories) or unfortunate occurrences. I’m not defending OCZ the way your typical fan boy would, I’m just saying that my drives are working great — like a Swiss clock. Yaa.

[forgot the classy font, again.]



texteditor said:


> Enjoy it while it last. When it comes to OCZ, that means you don't have long
> 
> also a hearty lol at using an OS that requires you to get third-party software to create a ram disk


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 16, 2014)

Samsung EVO/Pro and RAPID mode is even faster.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 16, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> Do you have any personal examples to give us regarding that statement? I still have five Agility 3’s, the 60 GB variant, revision 2.22, and I bought them back in 2010 and they’re still huffing along just fine, no issues whatever  ^_^
> 
> I’ve also heard horror stories about OCZ but they are either just that (horror stories) or unfortunate occurrences. I’m not defending OCZ the way your typical fan boy would, I’m just saying that my drives are working great — like a Swiss clock. Yaa.
> 
> [forgot the classy font, again.]


OCZ had, fora long time, been absolutely plagued with weird destructive firmware problems that led to much higher RMA rates than other manufacturers (see http://www.behardware.com/articles/843-7/components-returns-rates-5.html)

Five Agility 3's in operation since 2010 makes you quite an outlier; you must have the same kind of luck with drives that I do with regards to failures, I have 10 or so WD Greens that have been running for years, no failed drives so far, despite how troublesome they are for many people.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 16, 2014)

@texteditor

The highlighted bit. Ya, maybe that is so  :lol:



texteditor said:


> Five Agility 3's in operation since 2010 makes you quite an outlier; *you must have the same kind of luck with drives that I do with regards to failures*, I have 10 or so WD Greens that have been running for years, no failed drives so far, despite how troublesome they are for many people.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 16, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> are you trying to tell me that you're trying to host your vps services from your computer?


"Hi, Joe's Datacenter?  How much to colo my laptop?"


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 16, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> "Hi, Joe's Datacenter?  How much to colo my laptop?"


"Just $10/year son, with 100TB of 10gbps premium Asian Optimized IP, only for you, and just for you son"

back to topic, how's the warranty for OCZ after they've declared bankruptcy?


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 17, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> "Just $10/year son, with 100TB of 10gbps premium Asian Optimized IP, only for you, and just for you son"
> 
> back to topic, how's the warranty for OCZ after they've declared bankruptcy?


It is a mixed bag. Some high end SSD's are covered others don't. More accurate info here:

http://ocz.com/consumer/support/warranty


----------



## shovenose (Feb 17, 2014)

I've personally seen too many problems with both SSDs from OCZ (variety of ages, series, capacities, firmwares) and the WD Green drives to the point at which I'll never use either. 

The newer WD Blue drives like the WD10EZEX are fantastic low cost options. a Green is not worth the price.

And don't get me started on Shitgate. Oh, I mean Seagate 

Of course for servers WD RE4 and Samsung 840 Pro or nothing at all


----------



## texteditor (Feb 17, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> "Hi, Joe's Datacenter?  How much to colo my laptop?"


you know Joe's would probably be more than willing to colo a laptop


----------



## kaniini (Feb 18, 2014)

texteditor said:


> you know Joe's would probably be more than willing to colo a laptop


They offered to sell me a P3 laptop as a dedicated server when I asked for something slower than the P4 they were offering (long story short, it is helpful to 'slow things down' when you are looking to optimize the fast path in an application).

They never did give me a specific on pricing, I wound up determining that using speedstep to clock a P4 down to 500mhz was most likely slower than the P3 due to NetBurst being horrendous.

Not to ramble but given they offered a laptop as a dedicated server, they would indeed, probably colo one.

edit: typo fix


----------



## texteditor (Feb 18, 2014)

kaniini said:


> They offered to sell me a P3 laptop as a dedicated server when I asked for something slower than the P4 they were offering (long story short, it is helpful to 'slow things down' when you are looking to optimize the fast path in an application).
> 
> They never did give me a specific on pricing, I wound up determining that using speedstep to clock a P4 down to 500mhz was most likely slower than the P3 due to NetBurst being horrendous.
> 
> ...


On the upside, this is the easiest way to get battery backup at Joe's without bringing a huge UPS since I don't think they have generators or battery backup.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 18, 2014)

My home laptop turned desktop has an Extended Life battery at 100% of original capacity (it didn't get used much). It could idle for probably close to 5 hours if it really needed to, though it's set to hibernate after 30 minutes on battery.


----------



## mtwiscool (May 4, 2014)

anyone with better disk io?


----------



## Taronyu (May 4, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Enjoy it while it last. When it comes to OCZ, that means you don't have long
> 
> also a hearty lol at using an OS that requires you to get third-party software to create a ram disk


Using a OCZ drive in my laptop and desktop without any problems for years now.


----------

